# Severn River Fishing Video Report 12/30/11



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

My first video report. Hope you all enjoy. Striper were released unharmed.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent video with good information!
Next time I go there for WP (or Crab) with kids, we will try for striper with the BKD. I wasn’t fishing for striper at all in the Bay last year. But I guess I will fish for them after catching main target species (WP or Crab). I will bring some chartreuse BKD to see if kids catch some stripers
I thought you were trolling with BKD (with rat-tail) initially. Later it looked that you were jigging while moving slowly. 
Here is one request. Can you add* “water temp” *to the video if you are using the YouTube editor?
BTW, I subscribed to your channel. Keep the video coming.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

ComeOnFish said:


> Excellent video with good information!
> Next time I go there for WP (or Crab) with kids, we will try for striper with the BKD. I wasn’t fishing for striper at all in the Bay last year. But I guess I will fish for them after catching main target species (WP or Crab). I will bring some chartreuse BKD to see if kids catch some stripers
> I thought you were trolling with BKD (with rat-tail) initially. Later it looked that you were jigging while moving slowly.
> Here is one request. Can you add* “water temp” *to the video if you are using the YouTube editor?
> ...


Joe,
I've fished in the Severn from my kayak for two years now and this was the first time that I've caught good sized Striper in the river. From what I've heard, the big Striper are not usually holding on the structure that I was fishing on, but it doesn't hurt to try. I think the best times for this structure is probably fall and spring. I caught the Striper by just drifting over the Structure and vertical jigging. My wife helped me with editing the video using the program: Final cut, but I will add the water temp/ air temp to the video description and will include in my future videos.
Ryan


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

The reported water temperature at Thomas Point is 42.8 F, and going down. It was almost 44 over the weekend.

shady, did you put in at Jonas Green Park?


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

My FF was reading between 42 and 43 so yea...
Yep, Jonas Green Park, one of my favorite launch spots.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Ryan,
Your reports have been extremely helpful in the past. After your WP reports in June, I took two boys, and boys had greatest days in July. We had the locations and lures, and knew exactly what we need to do. We drove far to get to your place but it was well-worth the driving, after several skunk days boys had.

BTW, IMO, stripers are active through out the winter in Mid-Upper Bay. Some are 30+ inchers. It is a matter of finding the baitfish - that is very hard. 

Joe


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

ComeOnFish said:


> Ryan,
> Your reports have been extremely helpful in the past. After your WP reports in June, I took two boys, and boys had greatest days in July. We had the locations and lures, and knew exactly what we need to do. We drove far to get to your place but it was well-worth the driving, after several skunk days boys had.
> 
> BTW, IMO, stripers are active through out the winter in Mid-Upper Bay. Some are 30+ inchers. It is a matter of finding the baitfish - that is very hard.
> ...


Glad to help, hopefully we can meet up on the water one day.
I agree, I think the best time for Striper fishing is probably October-March...
Once the water get real cold I hope to try some WWD fishing if I can stand it.


----------



## danhgilmore (Jan 6, 2012)

Ryan - Thank you very much for the video and info. We've just moved to Crownsville, and I can't wait to start fishing on the Severn.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Get out there! The Severn is a really great river with a wide variety of species to target....


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Great report. I think it's time to start saving for a yak. With gas prices the way they are, my trips to AI have been reduced and even as weekend driver the 4Runner hurts when filling up. Thinking buy a smaller suv and a yak and fish closer to home. Anyways, thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Slabslayer (Nov 16, 2010)

Great video! Wish we had Stripers here!


----------

